# Photographs taken in my yard



## LarryC1973 (Jan 26, 2015)

This Bobcat visited my yard on a Sunday afternoon and stayed a couple hours as I videoed and took photographs. It wasn't frightened as I went in and out of the house to get memory cards and additional batteries. Awesome Animal


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow! Nice pictures.


----------



## bereninga (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks like it posed for you! Nice shots!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jan 26, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> This Bobcat visited my yard on a Sunday afternoon and stayed a couple hours as I videoed and took photographs. It wasn't frightened as I went in and out of the house to get memory cards and additional batteries. Awesome Animal



Awesome!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wonderful oportunity. Great pictures


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Larry. 
Wow what a treat having a beast like that visit you, very nicely done with the photo's. Did it perhaps visit to see if you could remove that huge tick from its left ear? 
Hoping as you had to go in and out for batteries and cards that you have more shots you'd be willing to share please. The biggest cat I'll see round here is the local wandering tom. ;D Are you in the USA? Please don't disclose exact location as some one is sure to want it gone if they think it is near them! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Graham, As you can see I did remove the tick for him. I'm still learning the ART of photography. I have a run and gun style of photography better suited for street, and photojournalistic photography. Long lens, hit and run style. I have very little skill, and even less desire to learn the set up, and pre production posing style of photography. I like to shoot it as I see it. Thats me and my photo cart I made from my granddaughters stroller. Holds all the essentials, and keeps my gear off the ground and out of the weather when moving about and walking long distances thru the woods.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jan 27, 2015)

Great opportunity for the cat...  Also love the converted buggy....


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 27, 2015)

I wonder if I'm allergic to bobcats. Do you feed him sometimes? We bought some cat food for a stray, but he never came back.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 27, 2015)

A few days after this image was published in our local newspaper, 2 Florida Fish and Wildlife Officers knocked on my door to investigate my photograph. As luck would have it I had a 2 camera, 5 strobe setup in my backyard for photographing Hummingbirds. After way to many questions and a complete investigation of my property they understood I was a passionate photographer, and had done nothing illegal. The looked at some of my photos, complimented me on my work and said goodbye. Here in Florida where I live it is illegal to feed wild animals. Removing the animals apprehension of humans, would not be a good thing. You would always have the fear of small children, pets being attacked.


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.




Beautiful work! Wish we had bobcats around here. We have the occasional cougar, but I don't really want one in my yard. Not that it's very likely. Once again, really nice work!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jan 27, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.



You lucky dog....very cool


----------



## K-amps (Jan 27, 2015)

Great Shots mate, thanks for posting!


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2015)

Great shots 8) Well done Larry.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jan 27, 2015)

Excellent shots Larry and I love your rig! 

Us California suburbanites got a bob cat like this right by my daughters school and flyers were printed and posted on all the neighboring homes to be on the 'look out'. It almost shut the school down.

Beautiful animals and too bad they have to come into populated areas to find food.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2015)

Great shots, Larry, and I'll tell my pals over at FWC to leave you alone . I'm just kidding, but I do work with those guys a fair bit in my role working with law enforcement. I'm glad to hear that they were cool.

I love the stroller cart, too, that's great! I've been thinking about doing something similar with a beach cart...


----------



## rpt (Jan 28, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Thank you for the kind words.


In this picture he seems to be taken up by you and saying "strange looking human twins in the pram!"



He really posed for you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Larry. 
You have some beautiful shots here, are you allowed to feed the birds, or does the illegal to feed wild animals extend to them too? I'm glad you didn't have too much bother from the FWO as it could be difficult to prove non feeding! 
I read with interest the post in which you unveiled your camera buggy to us, great idea, I have a rigid toolbox which I bungee to a small collapsable sack truck for car and bike jumbling, been thinking of adapting this for camera gear. Probably will just remain a thought for a while as I don't yet have enough aches and pains to really prevent carrying! ;D
Again many thanks for sharing these beautiful shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LarryC1973 said:


> Thanks Graham, As you can see I did remove the tick for him. I'm still learning the ART of photography. I have a run and gun style of photography better suited for street, and photojournalistic photography. Long lens, hit and run style. I have very little skill, and even less desire to learn the set up, and pre production posing style of photography. I like to shoot it as I see it. Thats me and my photo cart I made from my granddaughters stroller. Holds all the essentials, and keeps my gear off the ground and out of the weather when moving about and walking long distances thru the woods.


----------

